# Somerset Any One?



## Ellie Jones (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wondering if there was anybody interest in this area who would be interested in a get together  In Taunton...

I be happy to arrange it if anybody is interested..


----------



## shiv (Feb 25, 2011)

Depending when, I'd love an excuse to get out of London and into the country! Obv depends on prices etc...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Taunton looks do-able for me, and there are some cheap tickets depending on what date is decided if this goes ahead - so good advanced notice please, if possible!


----------



## gail1 (Feb 25, 2011)

sounds good need plenty of notice due to having to save up would love to do this
gail


----------



## vince13 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes please - Taunton would be good for me and I'd love the chance to meet the faces behind the names.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 28, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Yes please - Taunton would be good for me and I'd love the chance to meet the faces behind the names.



Are you sure you are ready for that????
gail


----------



## vince13 (Feb 28, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Are you sure you are ready for that????
> gail



Yep, certainly am Gail !     I've been chatting to some of you for what seems like ages now - it can't be any worse than for you to meet me !


----------



## vince13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I please "bump" this one  ?   - it looks as if we might be a bit sparse on the ground down here.........


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm up for a Taunton meet, just say where and when.

John..


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi All

I reckon around the end of June sounds a good time, unless anybody feels that a different time might be better!

I'm thinking of pubs at the moment, would it be easier for a pub that is easily excessable from the Railway station or off the motorway...

I've got a couple in mind, just considering the ease of locating them, one I would have to check out to ensure it's still the same as it used to be!!!

And does anybody have a preferance for a particular night if they have to travel?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Hi All
> 
> I reckon around the end of June sounds a good time, unless anybody feels that a different time might be better!
> 
> ...



We usually go for a Saturday daytime meeting time Ellie. What about May? I don't think there are any meets planned for then yet, but there is the Glasgow one in June which people may be travelling to and therefore may not be able to do another that month.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 1, 2011)

A saturday in May it is...

I shall avoid the bank holiday weekends, I've got one pub in mind, which is pretty easy and straight forward if you'll coming off the motorway, just need to see what it's like for the Train/Bus side of things..


----------



## katie (Mar 1, 2011)

I reckon I could possibly make somerset. Bournemouth isn't too far away


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

katie said:


> I reckon I could possibly make somerset. Bournemouth isn't too far away



Have you booked London yet katie?


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Any progress on the Taunton meet yet.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got a date everybody

The meet will be saturday the 14th May...

Hope this is ok for everybody, I shall hopefully after the weekend have a venue sorted out, I'm in Taunton tomorrow so will suss some pubs out, I do have one in mind a nice quite pub where we went for our DAFNE meal, just need to check it's the same and work out the direction from train/bus station and road..


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

Excellent Ellie! I hope to be there


----------



## katie (Mar 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Have you booked London yet katie?



I completely forgot to book it  I will as soon as I can


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> I've got a date everybody
> 
> The meet will be saturday the 14th May...
> 
> Hope this is ok for everybody, I shall hopefully after the weekend have a venue sorted out, I'm in Taunton tomorrow so will suss some pubs out, I do have one in mind a nice quite pub where we went for our DAFNE meal, just need to check it's the same and work out the direction from train/bus station and road..



OK, I have set up a new 'official' thread for this now at

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16032

If you are coming, please add your name there!  I'll close this thread now so we don't get all mixed up.


----------

